# Quick Question: Credits



## kumagroo (Jul 17, 2009)

I had a quick question, though I admit, I ask it for self-interested purposes since I want to know who to send a PM to:

By screen-name, who was involved in what part of the WotBS creation (design and production)?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Lots of people.

Rangerwickett is Ryan Nock.
Merchantsteve is Steve Muchow.
Marius Delphus is Eric Life-Putnam.
Piratecat is Kevin Kulp.
Klaus is Claudio Pozas.
Morrus is me.
And a crapload of writers, artists, etc.


----------



## merchantsteve (Jul 17, 2009)

Marius Delphus - Eric Life-Putnam: The Layout Guy. His stuff just keeps getting better and better.
Piratecat - Kevin Kulp: Editor. Keeps me in line as I adapt the adventures
Merchantsteve - Steve Muchow, the adapter of the original 3.5 version of WotBS to 4e.
Morrus - The gawd of EN Publishing.

The original designer is Ryan Nock (RangerWickett) - He is a lurker on the adaptation, but his brain is so wonderfully twisted and his adventures so nuanced that I spend a bit of time consulting with him. The biggest challenges in this new version are 3 levels of content per module, refitting big powers from 3.5 to the more limited 4.0, and the encounter format.

I can only hope that the spirit of the original is preserved while depth and new excitement is added to support the 30 levels. Think about it, the new edition adds 50% more content per module to support the extra level. That is a lot of new content that needs to fit within the grander themes.


----------

